# Bowtech Invasion Cam Lean



## thenum11 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have a new Bowtech Invasion 80Lbs it’s an amazing bow. I have just fine tuned the cam lean, its 100% when at let down but at full draw there is small amount of lean. Is this normal if so is it better to have the lean at full draw or at let down? Another question regarding cam timing….should the cable be in the middle of the two timing dots on the cams


----------



## SlickBullet (Feb 3, 2011)

How much is a small amount?


----------



## thenum11 (Jan 25, 2011)

No more than 2 - 3 deg's.


----------



## SlickBullet (Feb 3, 2011)

Well in my experience I try to tune my bows for NO cam lean...but I think that 2-3 degrees of cam lean is negligible...it doesn't seem excessive and as long as your not having any problems with excessive cam lean or even looking like you're going to jump time or have the string come off...then you have no worries-


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

SlickBullet said:


> Well in my experience I try to tune my bows for NO cam lean...but I think that 2-3 degrees of cam lean is negligible...it doesn't seem excessive and as long as your not having any problems with excessive cam lean or even looking like you're going to jump time or have the string come off...then you have no worries-


You can't eliminate cam lean. You can reduce it but not eliminate it. When you pull back a bow, you are transfering the load from the string track to the cable track. This load shift will create an uneqaul balance onto the limb. Either you can eliminate the lean at brace height or full draw but not both. Or you can split the difference and have a little lean in one direction at brace height and a little lean in the other direction at full draw. Some like to have no lean at full draw. I prefer to split the difference. So if you have lean at full draw and none at brace height, then take half of the amount of lean out at full draw. This should get you really close. It probably won't require much to do this. A twist or two in one side of the split harness on top and bottom. 

As for cam sync, it should be done at full draw so that the draw stops hit the cables at the same exact time. At brace height the cables need to be between the dots to be in their best timing for performance.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

If your bow shoots good bullet holes with the rest centered on the shelf, I would say it is good.


----------



## jimmybackstap (Feb 8, 2011)

split difference, put twist in cable valley,or take out,or if not happy or fixed refer to calling bowtech for a new set of limbs.


----------



## ceejay (Dec 10, 2006)

fletched said:


> You can't eliminate cam lean. You can reduce it but not eliminate it. When you pull back a bow, you are transfering the load from the string track to the cable track. This load shift will create an uneqaul balance onto the limb. Either you can eliminate the lean at brace height or full draw but not both. Or you can split the difference and have a little lean in one direction at brace height and a little lean in the other direction at full draw. Some like to have no lean at full draw. I prefer to split the difference. So if you have lean at full draw and none at brace height, then take half of the amount of lean out at full draw. This should get you really close. It probably won't require much to do this. A twist or two in one side of the split harness on top and bottom.
> 
> As for cam sync, it should be done at full draw so that the draw stops hit the cables at the same exact time. At brace height the cables need to be between the dots to be in their best timing for performance.


Great advice I agree totaly listen to this guy he know's what he is saying!:wink:


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Have you been through this process?

This will help you determine proper cam lean for your Invasion:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1118006&highlight=destroyer+350+tuned+perfection


----------

